
US mortally scared of China’s tech advances - 1gor
https://www.businesstelegraph.co.uk/us-mortally-scared-of-chinas-tech-advances-wireless-pioneer-paulraj/
======
pmdulaney
If your big brother is afraid of the new bully on the street, maybe you should
be too...

